# 17 below zero---diesel trouble



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's cold--the truck started fine---fuel filter light lit up--and she started to stumble----really rough---I limped it home----what's happening?


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

Maybe the fuel filter is clogged maybe not. I have a diesel tractor and store it in the cold in Pennsylvania. I add a antijel to my fuel to keep it flowable. I have never had a problem. Diesel will jell up in the cold especially now with this cold shot. If ya have a heated garage and it is the fuel jelling the heat will thin it out for ya.
Here is a link to what i use. I get it by the gallon at my local truck stop. Also I use it year around.

http://www.powerservice.com/dfs/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I added that to the fuel this morning before the drive---it may not have had time to work----this truck is new to me---and I'm learning---


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

It may need to have some time to mix in to the system. I usually double up on the dosage in the winter, but thats me. I dont know if your place where you get fuel from adds anything or not. I guess some do and some dont. I have herd mixing kerosene in with the diesel helps also but I stick with the additive. When I was in the Army with the tanks they had big 12 cylinder diesels. We were staitioned in Germany and during the winter we would have to start them up every 3 hours. Otherwise it was a chore to get them started. Diesels dont like winter unless ya set them up. Block heaters help for startup also. They are great engines though.
If ya can get it inside a garage it may help with some heat on it.
Good Luck with this cold spell !!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> I added that to the fuel this morning before the drive---it may not have had time to work----this truck is new to me---and I'm learning---


Ayuh,.... Mine starts hard, unless I plug it in for an hour or so,...
With this cold-snap, I've been leavin' it plugged in 24/ 7....

I like Power Service products, matter of fact, mine died the other day, luckily in the local Napa's parkin' lot,...
I popped in a new fuel filter, 'n doped up my tanks with the P/S 9-1-1,...
Their winter "Rescue" formula,...

Even with winter blended fuel,... 
Waxin' can be a problem in these low temps,...

Btw,... Mine's an ole '96 Ford powerstroke,...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks---I'll be seeing my mechanic soon enough----The fuel here has an anti-gell solution----but it's nasty cold---and I forgot to add the additive yesterday---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mines a power stroke ,too---21 years old with only 92,000 miles---well taken care of--

But I'm learning----this is the first cold snap since I've owned it---


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> Thanks---I'll be seeing my mechanic soon enough----The fuel here has an anti-gell solution----but it's nasty cold---and I forgot to add the additive yesterday---


Hope ya make out ok and ya get it smoothed out. Not a good time of year to mess with this stuff !!


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

Just looked at what Bondo said about 911 stuff. Got to get me a jug for emergency's . Interesting stuff.
Here is a link for it
http://www.powerservice.com/d911/


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Often times it's water in the filter.
If and when you do change the filter have some fuel on hand to prefill the canister or it may not prime.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Joe---(and everyone else)--My mechanic just told me that the filter is the most likely culprit---and I should keep several on hand --along with some fuel to fill the canister--

Tomorrow I will get some---for tonight--I added the 911 that he also said I should keep on hand---

Who says this old dog can't learn a new trick or two---Mike---


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> Joe---(and everyone else)--My mechanic just told me that the filter is the most likely culprit---and I should keep several on hand --along with some fuel to fill the canister--
> 
> Tomorrow I will get some---for tonight--I added the 911 that he also said I should keep on hand---
> 
> Who says this old dog can't learn a new trick or two---Mike---


Ayuh,.... Sounds like ya found a Good Mechanic,....

Pre-fillin' the filter, really saves the starter's life expectancy,.....

Btw, cyberknight,... the text in my post is the link to 9-1-1,... :wink:


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Just looked at what Bondo said about 911 stuff. Got to get me a jug for emergency's . Interesting stuff.
> Here is a link for it
> http://www.powerservice.com/d911/


Another one sold at most truck service places in New England is called Melt Down. Same thing re liquifies the fuel


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh yes if there is a bleeder on the filter pour some in with a straw or coffee stirrer. if the filter is gelled it takes quite a bit to liquify it. try warming it with hair dryer or heat gun.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike,

Everytime you have a gel up (hopefully only this once!) it means that the filter is junk. It's full of wax from the fuel. The 911 will usually get it to run satisfactory, but the filter is still junk. Take it off an throw it away. I've been party to 2 gels in my life, both were during snow plowing, and when you're under the gun in the cold weather, you'll learn to play it safe so it doesn't happen again.

As for 911, only use it in desperation or emergencies. It's full of alcohol, which is terrible on diesels, so don't use it on a regular basis. Don't be afraid to use a little more anti-gel in this kind of weather either, it's cheap insurance. If you read back in your original thread about your new truck, I suggested "Howes" antigel. I've been running it for a few years now and it's become my "go to" antigel because it displaces water in diesel the correct way, and it's fairly easy to source. They guarantee they'll pay your tow if you gel as well, to boot.

One more thing: You have to understand how diesels work a little to stay out of trouble in this cold weather. Diesel is obviously petroleum heavy, meaning it thickens much more like oil does than gasoline does. If you pour diesel out of a can on a day like today, you'd be surprised just how thick it was untreated. Don't ever rely on your fuel stations to take care of treating the fuel for you, it's your responsibility. And most importantly, let the truck run in cold weather, don't feel bad about leaving it run all day if necessary, lot's of folks do. Diesels generally have 3 lines coming from the fuel tank: ones a vent, ones a return, and ones a supply to the engine. Generally speaking, diesels send a copious amount of fuel to the engine and return the bulk of it unused to the tank. Each time the fuel passes by the engine, it takes some heat back to the tank. The longer this cycle goes on, the lower the chance of gelling. It's been my experience that allowing a diesel to warm up for an hour+ highly cut's down on the chnace of gelling up...........


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I should also mention, I gelled up once while using the Power Service "white" supplement, but there was other factors in play as well.........


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Filter, dirt in the Water/Fuel Separator, dirt at the Fuel filter inlet. I had a few mornings that I would not have my truck plugged in, that I drove for Schneider National. Took a couple tries sometimes, but once you got it going, it ran fine.

Then of course there was the time that the Deicing truck that we had down here in Springfield, that Air Wisconsin owned when I worked for them, just quit on us, while we were in the middle of deicing a plane.

We were able to get it started one more time, to lower the boom and back it away from the plane. Found out that it was a bunch of dirt in the line, causing the engine to be fuel starved.

The real problem with the cold, is that with the Diesel with the Paraffin in it, gels quicker, then the stuff without. Even Kerosene does not like this kind of weather. If you can get your hands on JP-8, you could run that truck at -50. Now of course the offside is, JP-8 wears out the engine parts quicker.

Alternative Fuel Tech, is working on those problems, along with a better Diesel. http://www.altfueltechnology.com/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks----I'm taking all of this in to my brain----


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I have an '88 F-250 and have had a number of VW's and tractors.

I think it is something special about the Fords, as I don't have the problem as much with the tractor or the VW's.

First of all, you need a garage.

Secondly, you need winterized fuel in the vehicle before it gets cold.

Thirdly, you need some sort of cover over your whole front end to keep it warm if you are running down the road, especially into a 50 mph wind.

You must already be plugging your truck in to start it, otherwise I don't think you could have gotten going this morning.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We'll see how things go today--11 below this morning---I've still got to pick up a filter---

Garage? That would be nice----


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

When you change the filter you can pre-fill it with straight Power Service or Howes instead of having to keep fuel on hand. Much of the filter charge will end up returned to the tank anyway, and the engine will start and run on it just fine. 

The fuel you buy today is blended with a percentage of biodiesel and even though it may not appear to be gelled it can quickly plug the filter up.

If you are having trouble and have room in the tank, stop and fuel up. The fuel from the underground tanks is likely much warmer than that in your tank and can sometimes be enough to get you going, don't forget to add power service and then let it run. Definitely cover up that grille, if you don't have a winter front then you need one!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm still screwed---someone is bringing me a filter soon----cross your fingers---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Filter is in--truck is warming up---so far so good----I'm going to run it around the circle and see if all is good------


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm back---two miles and no stumbling-----I'll try it again in an hour----


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't shut it off until March if I were you.......................:whistling2:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I;m going to get a motor scooter and a sled for a back up----


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

You will look EXCELLENT on this..............


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh,I like that----

Now--a question---last week I noticed the'water in fuel' light dimly flicker on a couple of times---when the temps dropped to 17 below the 'fuel filer' light came on and the truck ran rough---

I also saw that there is a petcock on the bottom of the filter---

What is the petcock for?

If that 'water in fuel' light comes on is the fuel filter ruined or is the petcock for draining water out of the filter?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

The petcock is indeed for draining water, but at those temps, its not going to flow anyways. .....


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww man, that is a sharp machine, I want one also.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Awwww man, that is a sharp machine, I want one also.


Does it come with heated handle bars?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll just get that little red snow bike and keep in in the truck along side the spare tire---


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> Oh,I like that----
> 
> Now--a question---last week I noticed the'water in fuel' light dimly flicker on a couple of times---when the temps dropped to 17 below the 'fuel filer' light came on and the truck ran rough---
> 
> ...


Ayuh,... That petcock drains from the bottom of the fuel bowl, down through a little tube along the front right corner of the motor,....

If ya see the water in the fuel light,...
Throw a catch basin under the tube,... 
With the motor runnin', 'n warm, at a hi-idle, say 1500 rpms,...
Open the valve for 10/ 15 seconds, 'n drop the water out,...
The speed of the motor will allow the transfer pump to keep up with the lost fuel flow, 'n ya won't need to reprime the fuel bowl,...

The filter probably won't be ruined, but it oughta be changed soon, as it is contaminated,...
The water separating factor of the fuel filter, is by gravity,...
In theory, the water falls to the bottom of the bowl, 'n never passes through the filter,...
Water can, 'n will flow Through the filter, if allowed to build up enough,... 

The petcock is also used when changin' the filter,...
Pull the top, with the filter out, drain the bowl, then very Carefully wipe out the bottom, bein' very Careful not to injure the fuel heater that lives down there,...

You'll probably also see some Black Slime,...
It's the same $h!t ya find in home heatin' oil tanks,...
A regular dopin' of yer fuel with a bio-cide will help with that,...

What vintage motor/ truck are We workin' on,..??


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

jomama45 said:


> You will look EXCELLENT on this..............



Ayuh,... That thing is Wicked Cool,....

Who makes it,..??


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ford Powerstroke--1991 ---the filter is the one that hangs below the bracket and has the aluminum screw off bottom---

92,000 on the odometer---was owned by an excavation company and ran red fuel--it was the fueling truck for the off road equipment--garage kept---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Got Me A New Truck------- - Off Topic - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

92,000, man that motor isn't broke in good yet, you should get a bunch more mile out of that one.

For some reason we get WGN news here, looks like y'all got another cold one on your hands tonight and tomorrow.
It is -4 there right now at 9:59 your time.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Another chilly one---but it's supposed to warm up today ---we'll see---


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

After being 5 degrees here two nights ago it will be in the 60s here by the weekend, man, we can go fishing.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you have bio fuel you need to blend it stronger to prevent gelling. Anti gel additive amount needs to be doubled to get the same protection as with straight diesel fuel.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks---I think bio fuel is all that is available here-


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> Ford Powerstroke--*1991 ---the filter is the one that hangs below the bracket and has the aluminum screw off bottom---
> *
> 92,000 on the odometer---was owned by an excavation company and ran red fuel--it was the fueling truck for the off road equipment--garage kept---


Ooops,.. My bad, disregard my comments on yer filter housin',...

Yer's is the next generation older than mine, the 1 I was discribin',...

Everything else still applies though,....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The truck is running just fine now---I'm going to keep a spare in the truck at all times--

We need a slow day or two so we can outfit the boxes---and deal with the wood rack --so far I like it a lot.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

One other thing to check next time your filter is off there is a fuel heater at the bottom of the housing that like to go bad. If it original they are a thin wire soldered to a plate they like to break free and can short out on the housing. The replace ment is redesigned and heavier duty.


----------



## Midwest Man (Feb 12, 2014)

Kerosine helps..say about 20 percent or so.
Main thing is to let it run for a while before you jump in it to go in very cold weather..the cold air hits the lines when you get moving down the road .
Word of mouth on where to get your fuel..one stations fuel may be more tolerant of cold weather.
The thinner fuel has less energy..and causes a little wear in the injection pump in warmer weather...the reason that we have different fuel for different weather.


----------

